# Even With Travis's Fuzzy 1099 Numbers I Still Lost Money



## Crusty Spooge Rag (Jan 28, 2015)

On the bright side, there is all that money I put aside to pay for taxes that I can now use to take my wife out for a nice Valentines evening.


----------

